# Cabo San Lucas - Inshore Fishing Guide/Surf Fishing Guide



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

I’ll be in Cabo in early December. I realize there are plenty of threads regarding fishing in Cabo, but some of them are rather old threads. Businesses change, crews change, things change!


Have you had an excellent experience with an inshore/surf fishing guide? Your recommendations appreciated!


I don't think I'm all that interested in the offshore fishing, but if you have an outstanding recommendation I will hear about it!


Thank you!


Mike


----------



## fstcatch (Apr 4, 2010)

marn1186 said:


> I’ll be in Cabo in early December. I realize there are plenty of threads regarding fishing in Cabo, but some of them are rather old threads. Businesses change, crews change, things change!
> 
> 
> Have you had an excellent experience with an inshore/surf fishing guide? Your recommendations appreciated!
> ...


Check out Cabosurfcaster on Facebook. Never been but a friend is going in 2020. $120 for 4 hours. All gear and transportation.
Go Deep and Go Deeper for Offshore, check their Facebook pages also, great timeframe for Stripe Marlin.


----------

